# Lefty radios



## juicer44 (Jul 18, 2010)

I am new to the sport and was wondering if any lefty racers out there can direct me to who makes a reversable radio for lefties. Thanks


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

most company's make reversables... but they are mostly the top end ones...
I am a lefty and when i started r/c there were no reversables... 
I stear with the left and gas with the right. would not change now.

Chuck #3


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

spektrum dx3r comes with a left hand kit and is one of the top radios out there.


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

futaba 3pk,4pk; airtronics m8,m11


----------



## bojangles (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey Juice,
As a fellow Leftie I am often highly upset about the non-evalability of equipment made for left hand people. When I started in this hobby not so long ago I had an inexpensive JR radio that came with a RTR touring car. Shortly thereafter I got involved with a great group of guys and was introduced to the world of oval pan cars. I had the opportunity to purchase a used 3PK with the intention of converting it to a left hander friendly configuration. First off let me say that it is not an easy process, that damn wheel tension spring had me cursing under my breath for quite a bit of time. One practice session on the track was all it took for me to change back to the conventional style of controlling with the controller in the left hand and steering with the right hand. Another bout with the wheel tension spring. I am not saying that it is a bad idea to change it over, but I can tell you that I have not had any problems driving like a right hander.


----------



## Watchman (May 19, 2009)

Airtronics M11 - 2.4Ghz... couple of screws and it is a "lefty" no springs mess with.
Would recommend the Spektrum module though. Just because of the receivers.

You see them here and other RC sites "like new" for a reasonable price


----------



## R.C. (Sep 18, 2007)

Another lefty here, just learn to drive a right handed radio. Both steering and throttle inputs are equally important, plus, you'll be able to drive other people's cars. :thumbsup:


----------



## bustedpiecesrc (Oct 20, 2007)

airtronics, M8 and M11, they are the easiest.. im a righty but i have tried the left to see how it felt, it took all of 2 minutes, getting tools and taking 2 screws out and flipping the top half and putting the screws back in done.. very easy


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

the futaba 4pk is an awesome radio that is very easy to change to accomodate a lefthander.


----------



## R.C. (Sep 18, 2007)

So, j44, what did you decide?


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

bustedpiecesrc said:


> airtronics, M8 and M11, they are the easiest.. im a righty but i have tried the left to see how it felt, it took all of 2 minutes, getting tools and taking 2 screws out and flipping the top half and putting the screws back in done.. very easy


Nope the Old Futaba Magnum Senior was the easiest. Just rotate the head 180 degrees and your good to go. takes at least two seconds.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Mike Clark said:


> Nope the Old Futaba Magnum Senior was the easiest. Just rotate the head 180 degrees and your good to go. takes at least two seconds.


Now that was a radio!

We are showing our age with that one Mike. Not only was it a good radio but it weighed a ton!

Gotta love that pivoting antenna too.


----------



## IHAUL (Jan 22, 2003)

also a lefty
learn to drive right so you can drive other cars 
started in 1977 no left hand radios back then


----------



## Butch (Jun 7, 2004)

IHAUL is right, if he can do it anybody can.
Butch


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

not many righty's either..mainly stick radios


----------

